# Tree ID



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

I started to cut this tree down to make room to plant some fruit trees. 

But I decided I'd like to find out what kind of tree it is. It has a red streak in the heartwood. Any ideas?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I can't really tell from the pictures, but it looks to have opposite branches. If so, then it would be either in the maple family, an ash or a horse chestnut.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dogwood also has opposite branches. But this appears to be a green ash, IMO.


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

It could be ash. We do have a lot of ash in our state.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't think Ash. The new growth looks like Boxelder. I think that might be in the maple family. In a couple weeks you'll have leaves, then we'll all know.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Box elder are in the maple family, but I'm not overly familiar w/it. We don't have very many of them around here. And it's not dogwood. The bark is wrong. Plus, unless it's been planted, it's not going to be in that location. It's an eastern tree.


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks all. It doesn't sound like its probably anything that I would be heartbroken over losing. I'm going to finish cutting it down. I hate to remove a live tree but we'll get a lot of enjoyment out of replacing it with some fruit trees. Thanks all for the help!

I wish I was better at identifying trees. But am really glad to have the help from you. Thanks again!


----------

